# Help Me Fix this....*PICS*



## rocketman (Nov 2, 2011)

Any ideas how to fix this mess I caused myself...Having a 25 hp and not having enough power to goose it up on the trailer has along with me being stupid cause me to drive it a little too hard onto the trailer....

Would actually like a different style that is more sturdy.....


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 2, 2011)

You might try these folks. You must have been in a powerful hurry to get your boat on the trailer :LOL2: 

https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=6198%2E316&eq=&Tp=


----------



## rocketman (Nov 2, 2011)

gillhunter said:


> You might try these folks. You must have been in a powerful hurry to get your boat on the trailer :LOL2:
> 
> https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=6198%2E316&eq=&Tp=





Yes I was..The was a 30 ft Tidal Wave Coming #-o


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought my winch stand off an old trailer that was being used to hold a sign $5.00.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you have "slik strips" or anything like that? 

I put cut-up PVC lattice sheets on the top of my bunks ( with counter-sunk ss screws). It makes loading and un-loading much easier. 

I don't need them for my tinny, but do need and use them for my fiberglass Caro Skiff.

regards, Rich


----------

